# Fecal body odor help.



## Alex17

Let me start off by saying that I consider myself to have great personal hygiene. I shower every morning, and sometimes twice a day. I scrub every inch of my body with body wash. No matter how well I clean myself I still find that I have a bad odor. I have noticed that when I smell my butt is sweaty/moist. And I find myself becoming sweaty very frequently down there no matter what I do. I could be walking, working out at the gym, or even sitting down.Whenever I feel the wetness I go to the bathroom and dry off. The sweat doesn't have a smell to it and it's clear. I don't know if it's sweat or something else. The smell is so bad that I can sometimes smell it myself, and when I don't smell it I am reminded of the odor by comments such as "it smells like sh*t", "did someone fart", and I have even heard "it smells like musty butthole in here". I have heard comments like "it smells like sh*t" for quite some time now but I could never smell it so I figured it wasn't me. Now that I can smell it I know the comments are about me and it's really embarrassing. I'm nervous to get close to people for fear of them smelling my bad odor. I am kinda hairy down there, I dont know if that makes a difference. I have always had troubles with my stomagh, I think I might have ibs but I don't suffer from cramps, bloating, however; I do have diarrhea and a difficult time going sometimes. Could hemerrhoids be the cause of my bad smell? About a year ago and I noticed blood on my toilet paper and I mentioned it to my parents and they said I might have hemerrhoids and that was it. Recently I noticed a small, soft tender bump on my anus. Could that be the cause??Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## bluebird007

Hey Alex I totally feel your pain girl YOU ARE NOT ALONE ! I would describe my situation as fecal incontinence odor (if thats even a term) - the odor comes from my lower region and its usually within in minutes of me having to pass gas or go to the bathroom.. Let me say that I also am very clean hygiene wise- and up until this year never once gave body odors a second thought! but then this past March I began to notice this mysterious fecal body odor, and at first I totally down played it thinking that it wasn't me, sadly I have come to the realization that its totally emitting from me. ( I too have ben out in public places and had to hear someone comment (gosh what is that foul [email protected] smell, Just this past sunday while at church the girl seated behind me ask her boyfriend what that shitty smell was, and I was mortified! I am an out going person but since this I have totally been withdrawn from social settings b/c of the embarrassment factor.Im still trying to figure out WTF is going on with my body and have undergone a serious of blood tests that revealed that my liver was/is inflamed, however I am neg for HEP A/B/C thank god!- so now its a ruling out game with my next set of blood tests slated in the next two weeks. I also have an extensive physical coming up that will hopefully shed more light on this (stay tuned) in the mean time to try and get my power back and reduce the feeling of helplessness I have been taking ZINC 50 MG and Liver Support w/Milk Thislte I read some where on line that ZINC helps reduces the body odors.. Have I noticed a difference its hard to say- I have noticed that the wafting foul aroma is not as regular but I still have moments where I smell that stench! i also was eating probiaotic yogurt (activia) to help regulate my digestive track. My suggestion is this - Get your self a journal and keep track of everything that you are putting into your body from vitmans to food/ drink/ medication/ cigarettes etc.. you get the idea..(I was also taking adderall last year so I am trying to see if that might have had something to do with this) then go and see your primary doctor and try to be as through as possible regarding your symptoms and see what they have to say. I just came across this link tonight figured it was worth sharing http://gorgeoushealthyme.com/10-foods-you-must-avoid-prevent-body-odor-and-bad-breath/Please feel free to reach out to me if you want to talk! Dont lose faith we'll get through this! ***iF Anyone has any information that they can share it please know that it would be greatly appreciated! ***


Alex17 said:


> Let me start off by saying that I consider myself to have great personal hygiene. I shower every morning, and sometimes twice a day. I scrub every inch of my body with body wash. No matter how well I clean myself I still find that I have a bad odor. I have noticed that when I smell my butt is sweaty/moist. And I find myself becoming sweaty very frequently down there no matter what I do. I could be walking, working out at the gym, or even sitting down.Whenever I feel the wetness I go to the bathroom and dry off. The sweat doesn't have a smell to it and it's clear. I don't know if it's sweat or something else. The smell is so bad that I can sometimes smell it myself, and when I don't smell it I am reminded of the odor by comments such as "it smells like sh*t", "did someone fart", and I have even heard "it smells like musty butthole in here". I have heard comments like "it smells like sh*t" for quite some time now but I could never smell it so I figured it wasn't me. Now that I can smell it I know the comments are about me and it's really embarrassing. I'm nervous to get close to people for fear of them smelling my bad odor. I am kinda hairy down there, I dont know if that makes a difference. I have always had troubles with my stomagh, I think I might have ibs but I don't suffer from cramps, bloating, however; I do have diarrhea and a difficult time going sometimes. Could hemerrhoids be the cause of my bad smell? About a year ago and I noticed blood on my toilet paper and I mentioned it to my parents and they said I might have hemerrhoids and that was it. Recently I noticed a small, soft tender bump on my anus. Could that be the cause??Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## MsMaryBlack

I can't believe there is really someone else going through the same thing I am.I really can't even smell the odor. I have smelt it only once when I was in a colder environment. I had been on my way home from work(horrible day) and I parked my car in my driveway and went inside.After I was in for a few ticks I realized I forgot my iPhone in my car so I went back outside to the car.Thats when I came to the realization that something was truly wrong because it smell like something had died in thecar. I didn't even know what to do.I have gone to the doctor and done blood tests. Every thing always checks out fine, and in fact the doctors tell me they smell nothing!I can't even begin to tell you how mad I am. Do you at least have doctors that acknowledge the situation?


----------

